# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Χρειάζεται διόρθωση

## θανάσης

Ανοίγω με αυτό το post ένα σημείο για να μαζεύουμε της παρατηρήσεις μας για τα πράγματα που πρέπει να διορθώσουμε. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε επικοινωνία όλοι με όλους, όποτε ένα σημείο για αναρτήσεις με προβλήματα μικρά η μεγάλα που βλέπουμε στους κόμβους μας ας αναφέρεται εδώ και ο κάθε κόμβος που τον αφορά ας το διορθώνει.

----------


## θανάσης

Χρειάζεται διόρθωση


nslookup 10.146.3.33 10.146.3.245 
Server: 10.146.3.245 
Address:	10.146.3.245#53 

33.3.146.10.in-addr.arpa	name = gw-ap.spirosco2.ewn. 


Το 10,146,3,0/24 είναι του eviawind δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά με το AP του spirosco2 ούτε gw υπάρχει
Είναι λάθος εγγραφή.

----------

